# What NEC chapters for Electrical and Electronics?



## Sanych (Feb 10, 2010)

Can somebody advise, for Electrical and Electronics, what sections of NEC should be most likely expected at the exam?

It's definitely sure I don't have enough time to read through everything.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 10, 2010)

Sanych said:


> Can somebody advise, for Electrical and Electronics, what sections of NEC should be most likely expected at the exam?
> It's definitely sure I don't have enough time to read through everything.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Reading the NEC is ill advised for anything except insomnia. Knowing how to quickly find information in the NEC is what will help you on the exam. Getting an NEC Handbook to bring with you is the best way to be able to understand what you find in the code.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanych said:


> Can somebody advise, for Electrical and Electronics, what sections of NEC should be most likely expected at the exam?
> It's definitely sure I don't have enough time to read through everything.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM me an e-mail address. I will send you some practice material that will be enough to prepare you for the test.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanych said:


> Can somebody advise, for Electrical and Electronics, what sections of NEC should be most likely expected at the exam?
> It's definitely sure I don't have enough time to read through everything.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Based on my exp while working in a Power Quality group, I would expect questions on grounding, bonding, and harmonics. Just my $0.02.


----------



## benbo (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't be sure, but from the descriptions here-

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php

it doesn't look like the NEC will be on the new E&amp;E test. It is specifically mentioned in power, but not in E&amp;E.

There is a 4% section related to safety, but that doesn't necessarily mean NEC.

If it were me, I wouldn't spend much time at all, if any on it. I might glance through the code book and bring it in.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

Do not know if that is going to help or not, it did help me, but there you go folks.

National_Electric_Code_Handouts.pdf

Good Luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

Since looks like the stupidity bug has reached me and cannot remember how to post my own attachments here is the thread again.

bump


----------



## dianevp (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Dark Knight for posting. The practice problems were useful in getting used to the set up of the NEC handbook.

Question on the first couple of problems. Were does it show/state that you need to include a factor for continuous duty and where does it state that continuous duty is 125%? I did well on calculating the loads, but got snagged on including the continuous duty.....

What's the difference between #16 and #18, and #17 and #19. 16 and 17 state what size overloads are required and 18 and 19 state what is the maximum size overloads. They sound very similar.

Last question, # 22, why is the 125% (continuous duty, right?) only applied to the two 30 HP motors? and not the rest, the two 10 HP motors and two 20 HP motors? If you would also include where the answer is stated would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again!


----------

